# What are you getting for mileage??



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I was wondering what guys are getting for mileage on 03-04 Dodge 2500 Quad Cab shortbox with 'da HEMI. Thinking about getting a second truck, and really like the looks of these but if mileage is terrible, forget it. Thanks for anyone's input.:waving:


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i dont know about the hemi but i getting around close to 20 with my ctd


----------



## ynot_5_0 (Dec 5, 2005)

I get about 12-13mpg on my 1500 K&N filter and Gibson Duals


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Winter Im getting around 10MPG with my 1500 Hemi. I get around 13.5 in the summer.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Ouch! Hey, atleast gas is going down around here! $1.99 today!


----------



## jrm123180 (Aug 23, 2004)

Haha...I get about 5-7mpg on my 79 chevy k10. not a daily driver. Time to convert to partime 4x4


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

01, 2500hd, quad cab, long box, 360, 12 to 13 mpg
98, 2500hd, quad cab, short box, 360, 12 to 13 mpg
74, W200, std cab, long box, 318, 13 to 14 mpg

I got 99 mpg going down a big hill lol


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

My CTD gets about 14 winter and 16ish summer (needs a few things adjusted for spring). I have the low gears (4:10). Same truck with the stock 3:56's gets 24mpg......

I don;t know anyone with a hemi, but I have heard reposrt they only get 12ish with the selective displacement system engaged.


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

Only "12"? what is the point of all of these alleged "high-tech" improvements, then? 

interesting how some things don't seem to change, re: snowfarmer's '74 W200. my '00 with the 318 gets about 13.5 in the winter; 14 in the summer.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

00 Ram said:


> Only "12"? what is the point of all of these alleged "high-tech" improvements, then?
> 
> interesting how some things don't seem to change, re: snowfarmer's '74 W200. my '00 with the 318 gets about 13.5 in the winter; 14 in the summer.


 The 01 & 98 both have 4:10 limeted slip rear end. The trucks get about the same millage loaded down or empty.
It is hard to pour any more fuel in to the 318, with the stock 2 barrel carb lol


----------



## Emerscape (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a 2003 Dodge Ram 2500 Quad Cab 4x4 with 5.7 Hemi, Auto trans. With the stock transmission i was getting 14 city and 16 highway. After I put my 35"s on I was getting 10 city and 12 highway. When I was plowing usually around 8 mpg and towing a skidsteer it was between 6 and 8 depending on the amount of hills and attachments. Was a great truck, I added a hypertech power programmer it helped a lot with towing and the bigger tires


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

DBL said:


> i dont know about the hemi but i getting around close to 20 with my ctd


oh and mines a 6spd


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

On the highway with cruise locked going on vacation mine gets 17-22.

Towing 6x10 landscape trailer it gets 12.

Loaded up with plow salt and salter with all the starts and stops, it gets 6.

I just read the NEW Hemi will shut off 1/2 of its cylinders when cruising?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Grn Mtn said:


> On the highway with cruise locked going on vacation mine gets 17-22.
> 
> Towing 6x10 landscape trailer it gets 12.
> 
> ...


you know youd probably get better gas millage with no tailgate to reduce drag and you could send that tailgate down to me


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Grn Mtn said:


> I just read the NEW Hemi will shut off 1/2 of its cylinders when cruising?


I've heard about that! I also think that Checy is doing that with the V8 Monte Carlo as well. Seems like it would be great, but I think it will take a while for them to work the bugs out. Just in time for me to get a new truck!prsport


----------



## dRam2500CT (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, beats me what I'm doing wrong, I just got an 03 Ram 2500 Reg Cab w/ the hemi and I've been averaging about 8-9mpg city driving, 6.5 while plowing. I've been driving like there's an egg under the accelerator too.

It's bone stock.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah the new hemi turns off cylinders to economise when they are not needed.

The tailgate thing is an urban legond- it doesn;t work. Myth Busters on the Discovery channel busted it a few weeks back.

A Tonnue cover has some improvement but not that much and the tailgate makes no noticible improvement. a spoiler on the top of the tailgate A'La SRT10 and Ford Lightning DOES help tho.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would honestly look at the Cummins Diesel if you are wanting a Dodge truck, my 2001 gets 24.6 average on the highway empty! About 19 pulling a trailer, and 14.5 or so plowing!
I am not sure on the gears in it but it's a automatic, ext cab, short box.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Im getting a whole 12-14 mpg with mt 2005 CTD


----------



## A&M Snowplowing (Aug 10, 2004)

*Gas*

I am getting about 8 with the plow on and about 9 with the plow off.


----------



## harleyrider67 (Jan 24, 2006)

I get 11 in town, 13 or so highway without the plow.

With the plow on, ballast in the back and plowing snow....a whopping 7-8.

But it sure does run good.....


----------



## Emerscape (Mar 23, 2005)

Anyone interested in a Hypertech Power Programmer for thier 2003 Hemi? I sold my truck but still have the programmer. Let me know


----------



## Farmer_01 (Nov 10, 2005)

I am getting about:

17 summer, highway, cruise on 70mph
14 " city driving
13 winter tow/haul button pushed highway, cruise 70 mph
12 " Highway cruise 70mph
9 plowing
give or take a tenth or so.

Haven't tried summer with the tow/haul button pushed yet. I read on other forums that this helped improve mpg and it worked for me so far.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Epic Lawn Care said:


> Im getting a whole 12-14 mpg with mt 2005 CTD


You must be filling up the same places I do....

same here with the 2005 CTD, a little better with the 2003, since it's got higher gears.....


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

I Get 10-12 On My Hemi's And About 5-7 Plowing


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Get about 13 in the winter, and 17-19 in the summer with my 05 1500 hemi. But thats also doing alot of HW driving


----------



## BearOnt (Dec 5, 2005)

2001 2500 cummins with Bullydog chip. wesport 
Summer 19-20 mpg (Imperial gallon) tymusic 
Winter plowing - lowest 9 mpg


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I get a whopping 16mpg in my 2005 CTD.


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

I got an 04 Dakota quad cab v 6 and I get 12-14 all around city and highway


----------



## CAMP Lawncare (Aug 21, 2006)

I get 9.8mpg in a 95 dodge 1/2 ton 5.9 gas hauling a 14ft trailer about 13 w/out trailer


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

I've got a 06 2500 quadcab, short box, CTD with auto and im getting around 17-18 city, 21-22 highway (65-70mph) bone stock, just turned 2100 miles


----------



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

*MPG with Megacab*

My 06 1500 MegaCab with Hemi - 12 MPG of mixed driving. It's bad around town. 15 mpg on a hwy with cruise and steady 60 mph. Once you start accelerating and stopping, it goes down the drain. Lot's of power tho for a gasser and looks great withe the high stance of 2500.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Hemi*

I have an 04 1500 quad cab hemi. I was getting about 10 miles to the gallon in town and 12 on the highway. Earlier this year I added the gibson dual exhaust, cold air intake, and headers. I am now getting about 14 ion town and 16 on the highway. I don't know if the cost of all the goodies is work the extra few miles per gallon but I do enjoy the extra power which is very noticable.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Its my opinion that if you have to check fuel mileage in this business you are in the wrong busines, and just like I figured. Everyones around 10-12 mpg.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Mileage ?*

:waving: 
Mileage ? prsport I have a 2001 1500 Ram short box 4x4 265 75R-16's ( Coopers) 
I get about 8 or 9 gallons per mile :salute:

Pale Rider


----------



## roadrnnr (Mar 21, 2007)

What's a 2003-2005 shortbed 2500 Hemi get?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*My neighbor has a....*

My neighbor has a 03-04 Quad cab,short bed,4x4,1/2 ton hemi and gets between 8-10 mpg mostly around town.
He loves the truck but HATES the mileage.
Stock tire size not sure on gearing.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, with 35" tires and stock 3.73 gears, I am getting 9 around town and 12 with the cruise control set at 70 mph. Gonna throw some 4.56 gears in soon. Hopefully that will help........certainly can't hurt!


----------

